# Sticky  Use of the ignore facility



## PFModerator

We've noticed discussion about this facility in a few posts. While there are no rules against this it's not good ettiquette and should be unnecessary. If you don't like a post or poster scroll past and pay no attention.
It is not helpful to people seeking help and advice to made aware of personal disputes and reflects very badly on the professionalism of the forum.


----------

